# Granite Shower



## Ramblinwreck (Jan 1, 2008)

I know granite is a great choice for counter tops. I have a customer who wants to install granite in her shower. She wants slab granite (3/4inch) installed on two walls of her shower to match the bathroom counter top. She’s wants my advice on using granite in the shower, and the granite guys of course want to sell granite. Any advice?? Thanks.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

It's no different from using corian in a shower, except the wall needs to be built to support the weight. When we do stone showers the stone masons usually use thinner stone than they do for countertops.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

two words:

mechanical fasteners.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Two more words:
Floor joist.
Gonna put more load than a cast iron tub if the shower is very big.
Might require some thought if it's say in mid-span.
2¢


----------

